# Nikon D40 Movie Mode?



## DRB022

I noticed that the D40 has a Movie Mode in the Menu somewhere. Does it record videos? I can't find anything about it in the manual.


----------



## willma88

The Nikon D40 has no movie mode. It lacks a live preview function, and that is necessary to make movies. D90 has movie mode and D5000


----------



## DRB022

Sorry they actually call it video mode. I only ask because in the menu there's a choice to change the video mode from NTSC to PAL. What's that about?


----------



## DRB022

nvm I found an answer on google. The video mode was just how you view the photos on a TV.


----------

